# ** The BEST dog lead?? What kind do you all use **



## ColliePower (Mar 9, 2008)

Hi all

I use mainly soft rope leads to walk my pups along with there harnesses, I find leather leeds so uncomfortable to use.....wondering what you all use what do you find the nicest to walk your furbabies with????


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

I use a Halti training lead, mainly cos I like the length and I also don't like leather leads.


----------



## mollyismyworld (May 2, 2009)

Flexi leads...easy for a small dog and I find them easy to reel in....has to be the actual Flexi brand tho...I bought another "flexi" type from a large company, and it stopped retracting after a week!

Molly has the "Summertime" flexi at the moment, and she has the "Puppia" harnesses which don't put any pressure on the neck.

She has lots in different colours and patterns!


----------



## zanussi (Apr 1, 2009)

It depends where we're going- if it's mostly walking along the road or going shopping we use a normal nylon lead with a bit of padding round the handle for me. 
If we're going cross-country, he'll be mostly off-lead but we use a 5m extendable lead to get us there and in case he needs to under more control- walking through fields of livestock, etc... It's a pain to carry around as it's so bulky but at least he still gets a bit of freedom to explore without getting into any trouble!


----------



## hutch6 (May 9, 2008)

A simple rope slip lead. Cheap, easy to use and serves the purpose.


----------



## mollyismyworld (May 2, 2009)

hutch6 said:


> A simple rope slip lead. Cheap, easy to use and serves the purpose.


Yeh I think bigger dogs are better suited to the rope leads....can't see Dillon in a pink harness!!


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

I have a Rogz for Dogz lead for Alfie near the roads, a short (about a foot) nylon lead with a cushioned handle for Oscar for near the roads, and a flexi for the fields etc.

Id never use a flexi/extendable near roads, as the locking mechanisms have been known to fail, and the dogs run out infront of traffic.


----------



## mollyismyworld (May 2, 2009)

Nonnie said:


> I have a Rogz for Dogz lead for Alfie near the roads, a short (about a foot) nylon lead with a cushioned handle for Oscar for near the roads, and a flexi for the fields etc.
> 
> Id never use a flexi/extendable near roads, as the locking mechanisms have been known to fail, and the dogs run out infront of traffic.


Yes, Molly doesn't go on flexi in busy areas either...it's a nylon plaited lead for road walks.

But more often than not, she's let loose in the fields and park and the walks we choose.

She likes to run til she drops.


----------



## Lily's Mum (Jan 22, 2009)

heinz 57 has a leather pearl studded collar from Harrods.

Pure bred GOlden has cheap nylon collar from Pets At Home.


----------



## Dylan & Daisy (Feb 4, 2009)

Just bought a cute leather lead and match collar for my furbaby  will buy an extendable one when he's grown up a tad


----------



## mollyismyworld (May 2, 2009)

Lily's Mum said:


> heinz 57 has a leather pearl studded collar from Harrods.
> 
> Pure bred GOlden has cheap nylon collar from Pets At Home.


......


----------



## james1 (Sep 21, 2008)

wouldnt be without my leather lead fantastic bit of equipment


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

I used a leather lead with my old spaniel and loved it.

With Monty I use a 26ft flexi-lead mainly which is an absolute godsend but he also has what we call a short lead which is soft nylon red tartan to match his collar.

The only thing with the flexi lead is that its cord and I would prefer an all tape one but the company don't make one for westie sized dogs


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

Both my dogs have a flat leather lead, which are now softened with use. And I use a training lead for class.

x


----------



## Peridot (May 1, 2009)

We bought a harness and simple flat lead for Ozzy, mainly because we haven't a clue where to start. 

Next week he's allowed out for his 1st ever walkies, I'll find out then I guess if I've made the right choice? :blink:


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

I use leather leads for my lot unfortunately when I walk the younger ones I just end up with a big knot of leads:blush: and have to stop to try to sort it out. Simba and Amber usually have a connecting chain and walk on the same lead I want another for the 2 smaller pups.

At crufts 2008 I saw a stall selling cord leads which were for walking 4 dogs I would like one of them but I didn't see any there this year and I can't find them on google. They were extremely strong made out of parachute cord which was reinforced.


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

I use a rope slip lead


----------



## 6660carrie (Jul 28, 2008)

Used to use a rope lead but he is so strong that I have had numerous rope burns! Now just use a short leather with choke chain on roads and my E Collar when out in the open.


----------

